# My peacock eel is MIA! Please help!



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi I purchased a pecock eel about a month ago and he was eatig fine and doing well. He has gone missing and I have looked on the floor, in the filter, and i even sifted through the gravel, and still cant find him. Any body with info or help please respond.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum first of all.

Check quite a distance away from the aquarium. Many eels are more than capable of traveling a large distance before drying out and dying. Look in dark areas or any areas with dampness, if you use a flashlight you can sometimes see the slime trail glistening in the light.

Check inside any decorations very well, I had a fish once go MIA until I did a tank breakdown and found it stuck in the decoration.


----------



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok thanks, I will look in the decor and on the floor again and tell you if anything happens.


----------



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi i looked everywhere and either he got out and one of my cats got him or he just wouldn't come out of the gravel. I am going to try to buy some ghost shrimp to maybe lure him out.


----------



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

I found him yesterday in the uptake tube. He must have swum up there trying to hide. Thank you though for trying to help me find him.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent news!

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

nwachter said:


> I found him yesterday in the uptake tube. He must have swum up there trying to hide. Thank you though for trying to help me find him.


you may want to put a screen on it to keep him out


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm glad you found him! You didn't mention if he was still alive...? Hope so!


----------

